# Should I use my dead grandmother's fancy china as everyday ware?



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes I know, totally superfluous topic, but I can't figure out what I should do with this huge box of china that I have inherited. We do not currently own any china, and would rarely to never have an occasion to use it. We do not have a china hutch, nor any desire for one. We do, however, need more plates. Over the years our family has grown, and enough dishes have broken so that when we have family gatherings at our house, we don't have enough for everyone.

My grandmother's china is fancy and not my style - flowery with a gold band around the edge. Because of that band, you couldn't put it in the microwave (it wouldn't be a huge issue, but a minor inconvenience). I'm sure china is good quality though, so it would probably be very durable and long-lasting. To use this china everyday would be a nice remembrance of my grandmother, even though I'm not sure she would've approved!

Anyhow, my dilemma is should I use the fancy china everyday, in which case it will get well-used; OR should I put it into storage for...I'm not sure for what. Posterity? Dd? Post-children future fancy dinners?


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

My family was never ever fancy enough to own real china...lol But my great-grandma had some very pretty plates with roses on them. I have the saucers, which we use on a fairly regular basis. The plates are in my mom's closet, and before she moved in with my aunt, she used them all the time. She's saving them in case she moves back out one day. (Doubtful..lol They're 2 peas in a pod.)

Is the set big enough you could use a few of them to replace some of your broken plates, and save the rest back for special occasions or in case some others broke?


----------



## goinggreengirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I would. If you wouldn't ever use them for a special occasion, then there is no point to storing them. But then, I'm not really a "save the fancy things for guests." I'm more of a "guests can use everyday things and if they don't feel special enough to eat a meal I cooked for them, then they can go somewhere with good China and bad food!"


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

my grandmother recently started using the nice china for everyday use. She said all these years and whats the point? I want to use something nice.

She has pretty china though (silver design and dishwasher friendly).

Personally if you don't have anything from your grandmother than its special, otherwise its nice to use it. Kinda like how I wear my great grandmothers ring.

BUT if you think your kids will break them..then I'd wait to use them until they are a bit older.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

If I had the room I would use them for Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving, Monthers Day, and in rememberance of your grandmother on her birthday. I would put them away for the rest of the time.

Thats just me. I cant imagine using gold rimmed plates everyday though. And china is not typically durable .


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

I would see if individual pieces are easily replaceable online. If so, I'd definitely use them every day! If not, I might think twice until the kids were old enough to be trusted with fragile dishes.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

test it for lead, first


----------



## BreakfastyMichele (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peainthepod*
> 
> I might think twice until the kids were old enough to be trusted with fragile dishes.


This. But then, use them everyday. What's the use of owning something if you're not going to use it? (I'd use it even if replacements are impossible to find.)


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I have a complete set of Wedgwood crown gold and honestly they hold up really well. True bone china is very durable with exception of the tea cup edges (very thin). I don't use it every day but I do use them at least 2/3x a month, run them thru the dishwasher, stack them etc. My 9 year old clears he table and loads the dishwasher and we don't even have a chip. We will be married 20 years this year and we haven't had to replace a single piece.

I also have all my MIL's china (about 100 years old). This gets used for all the high holidays/big parties so about 8/10x a year and again no issues with being "too fragile".

I say use it!!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakfastyMichele*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I agree with this.

I have things of my grandmother's that I use because they remind me of her. My desire for that comfort isn't limited to special occasions.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I would use it. I hate seeing nice things put away and never used because "they are nice". What is the point of having it? The only drawback is that with the gold you probably have to hand wash.

We do have some of my great grandmother's china. I display it and use it on holidays. I am working on using it weekly for Sunday dinners when we use the dining room and so forth. But my kids are still not totally trustworthy to even use everyday plates so I am limiting the china usage for now.


----------



## mommaof3boz (Feb 15, 2006)

I kept back six piece settings and one extra for breakage. I sold the rest to an antique dealer. Wasn't my style. The plates were tiny. The coffee cup handles dainty. I rarely use serving bowls. I feel no remorse ever. The seven sets kept are in the the very top of my cabinets in the soffit. I haven't looked at them in yrs.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I use my fine china for everyday use. I also have a set of corelle that I use for anything that needs to go in the micro.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Do you have enough that you can keep, perhaps 6 or 8 place settings that can be kept as an unused, complete, smaller set of china? You can't put them in the dishwasher either, so that could be a deterrent to using them daily (for me, anyway). Have you had them appraised for value?

I agree to use them later when the kids get older if you find that they are not particularly valuable.

Many years ago, I bought a complete set of fine china for 12, including serving dishes, coffee pots, etc. and it is a JOY to bring this out for special occasions (which occur quite regularly, such as when friends come over, holidays, birthdays, etc.). I do have plenty of other dishes, though. (Our dailyware is Corelle, which is practically indestructible, very inexpensive, and easily replaceable.)


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you have a dishwasher? Is the china dishwasher safe? I am hugely reliant on my dishwasher and wouldn't want to alter that to use my grandmother's china as everyday wear. I'd pick up cheap plates somewhere like IKEA instead to replace broken stuff. Save the china for special occasions. Still use it, but I wouldn't want to risk losing it on a day to day basis.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Pased down china seems to a common burden. Everyone is afraid to break it and many don't want to store it. I have passed on two sets given to me to other family members. (one I used in college, the other was just too ugly) They are afraid to use it and therefore it sits in the basement, in a box. What good is that?

I vote for using it for everyday use.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I would. Just recently I switched my china set to my regular dishes. We received a complete set of decent china for our wedding (simple, yet pretty). Well they sat on my shelf for 15 year with the very rare times being used. Then I realised my regular dishes were just a hodge-podge of old dishes. I cleared them all out and now use my china dishes. Funnily enough, I inherited my grandmother's everyday dishes ( "Blue Willow"). Although I remember, fondlly, those being the dishes we ate on all the time there to me they are too special for everyday use.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i just cannot use mine everyday. i just cannot do it.

the remains of the set are from the 1700s. however i definitely use it for special occasions. i am terrified of breaking them. they hold toooo many sentimental value for me.

sometimes the special occasion is just the dd and me.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Because it can't be microwaved I'd save it for Sunday dinners and dinner parties with friends.


----------



## capretta (Mar 23, 2010)

I say sell it and put the profits toward buying more practical dishes that you actually like.


----------



## asraidevin (Jul 30, 2010)

I put mine away because I got freaked out about possible lead. i plan on storing mine. I think my stuff is fairly old it belonged to my great-grandmother.


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Alright, you all haven't given me any clear consensus - I needed an answer







!

It is a Lenox china set, and from what I gather it IS dishwasher safe. However, I couldn't figure anything out about lead; I'd probably need to get one of those test kits. Thank you for that recommendation though, as I never would've thought about that.

Maybe I can consolidate/purge more in our kitchen and figure out a spot to store the set. Perhaps it would be fun to pull out some different plates when it is a someone's birthday or a holiday, who knows? Meanwhile, ds1 (6) is learning to do dishes, and has already broken two plates by bumping them lightly against the cast iron sink. Yikes..


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

If the compny is still around, contact them w the pattern name and ask about lead.

Personally i wouldnt use gilt as an everyday dish. But maybe a Friday night tradition, we get out the nice plates and eat our pizza off of them (or whatever silly tradition you want to make).


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

Can you give it to a sibling or cousin who would love to have Grandma's china? I have inherited things that were not to my taste, and I stored them out of guilt. When I gave some items away, I still got to see them being used and loved by someone who really appreciated them, and I am sure that Grandma wanted her antique linens to be enjoyed, not stored in a box in my basement.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Do the lead test first.

If you need more plates, you can get them from replacements.com. You can also sell there, at about 25% of what they would sell it for, if the pattern is popular.


----------

